# cherche developpeur pour créer un logiciel de gestion de salle d'attente



## Fanoo (7 Février 2005)

bonjour a tous,

je suis médecin et grand amoureux du mac.Par ailleurs, je suis souvent en retard avec mes patients qui ont RDV (le médecin typique, quoi...)

voila ce que je cherche : un logiciel simple qui me permette de gérer ma salle d'attente de mes patients. En clair : lorsqu'un patient arrive, ma secrétaire l'inscrirait sur le logiciel (message "Mme X arrivée"), puis le logiciel gèrérait la liste avec les temps d'attente de chaque patient, eventuellement rapportés à l'heure de leur RDV prévu, leur heure d'arrivée, etc... et m'enverrait de grosses alertes lorsque je suis vraiment trop en retard...
il faudrait créer un logiciel tres simple d'utilisation, tres clair, et qui fonctionnerait en reseau simple (secrétaire + bureau médecin) eventuellement par le systeme Rendezvous d'Apple...

vous etes interessé par ce projet qui pourrait avoir une grande diffusion...? contactez-moi...merci...


----------



## GrandGibus (7 Février 2005)

Bah ma foi... pourquoi pas ?

Seule condition: sources mis à disposition OpenSource, et écrits en Java... 


Je te joins en mp mes coordonnées.


GG


----------



## Macoute (7 Février 2005)

me too


----------



## Kartof (8 Février 2005)

moi, je peux le faire en filemaker gratos ...


----------

